# MaxGuard eReader Jacket and WaterGuard Waterproof Case from TrendyDigital



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

Dear Kindle user community:

Our company has developed two new cases to house Amazon kindle 2. I would be grateful if you can take a look on our products' information.

Here is brief information about the cases:

The MaxGuard eReader JacketTM is designed to maximize accessibility and surface protection. Several unique design elements have been introduced into this jacket. The sure-fit compartment houses the Kindle 2 securely while allowing easy access to power switch, headphone jack, USB/Power port and charger indicator. The housing compartment encloses the unit. This maximizes the protection on the whole unit while preserving the sleek & trim presentation of Kindle 2. The side button protectors are stamped into the case and provide custom fit protection and easy access to the navigation buttons on both sides of the Kindle 2. The jacket has a notepad pocket at the side to keep a small notepad handy. The grip band in the back of MaxGuard eReader JacketTM further secures the device while reading or traveling.

The WaterGuard Waterproof CaseTM guards against any wet environment that Kindle 2 might be exposed to. It is a perfect companion when you bring your Kindle for beach reading. It provides great protection when you get stuck in a rainstorm or accidentally drop you bag in a wet surface. When using the WaterGuard case, the Kindle 2 can be slipped directly into the WaterGuard pocket and the transparent surface provides easy interaction with the keyboard and navigation buttons.

The MaxGuard eReader Jacket is available in amazon.com (TrendyDigital MaxGuard eReader Jacket, Carrying Case, leather Cover for Amazon Kindle 2) and in our web site at www.trendydigital.com
The WaterGuard Waterproof Case is current available at this Amazon page.

Here are images for the products. More product images are avaialble at www.trendydigital.com.
Thanks.

* MaxGuard eReader Jacket for Amazon Kindle 2*


*WaterGuard Waterproof Case for Kindle 2*


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That waterproof case looks awesome.   Finally, one sized exactly for the K2 and at an excellent price point.

The eReader jacket doesn't do it for me specifically because of the containment system for the Kindle--I know it will work well FOR others for the same reason.  I'm personally not interested in a cover that requires nearly all of the front of the K2 to be hidden, especially since so many users keep asking for more cases with a "floating" or nearly invisible attachment system.  Having the Kindle on the left side also seems odd to me, but in part that's because I'd never end up using a notepad with it.  

Just my .02 worth; it's nice to see additional options for covers being introduced!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Someone on another thread is looking for a waterproof jacket.  This looks like what she's asking for.  I'll go find her post and tell her if somebody doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

I think the waterproof one is great and I was going to buy it. BUT, they want over $5 for shipping. Nope, not happening.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm liking that waterproof case! May get that for possible beach reading this summer


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Daisey31 said:


> I think the waterproof one is great and I was going to buy it. BUT, they want over $5 for shipping. Nope, not happening.


If it is sent USPS Priority Mail, the _minimum_ cost to ship is $4.80. I don't think a $5.75 charge (which was my quote) is high at all.
Great product, good price, reasonable shipping, IMO.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm impressed with the waterproof case; I can see myself using that when camping, etc, and the price is certainly right.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> If it is sent USPS Priority Mail, the _minimum_ cost to ship is $4.80. I don't think a $5.75 charge (which was my quote) is high at all.
> Great product, good price, reasonable shipping, IMO.


What Gwen said. Their shipping, if it's being sent Priority, is not the least bit out of line.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

L.Canton said:


> I'm impressed with the waterproof case; I can see myself using that when camping, etc, and the price is certainly right.


Agreed, I think I'll be buying one.


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

It could be sent first class in an envelope for much less. Everyone has their own idea of what is reasonable.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

FYI: They have a similar waterproof case for K1.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Daisey31 said:


> It could be sent first class in an envelope for much less. Everyone has their own idea of what is reasonable.


Perhaps you can contact them and ask if they are willing to do that. Seems like they are a small company, they may be able to accommodate you.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll be interested to see the reviews of the waterproof case.  I hope the bag is crystal clear.  I bought another brand of  bag before I bought the DryPak and couldn't use it because the plastic was cloudy and very annoying to read through.  I also wonder how sturdy it is if the plastic is thin enough to use the controller and keyboard through it.

Waiting to see but I would definitely buy a couple of these if the reviews are favorable.  I'm always at the pool or on the beach.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

drenee said:


> FYI: They have a similar waterproof case for K1.


Aha! Perfect for the beach! I'll be getting one of those.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Re the postage, good suggestion to contact the company.  I've done that before with companies which only had priority shipping or higher.  When I told them I didn't mind waiting, they readily put it in a cheaper mode.  After all, unless a company bumps the shipping and handling, they make the same profit in the item no matter how it is mailed.

Betsy


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

I think I may contact them. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I came across an article about Trendy Digital releasing new covers for the K2. I don't know what experience you all have had with them so I thought I would pass it along. They seem to have a waterproof one...ah saftey the the tub 

They seem pretty basic but some folks like that.

http://trendydigital.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4_8


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There is another thread that someone started about these.  The waterproof one looks interesting.

Perhaps the mods will combine the threads.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah I realized that once I was able to stay connected.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the idea of a notepad.  However being left handed it would have to be on the other side 

theresam


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> That waterproof case looks awesome.  Finally, one sized exactly for the K2 and at an excellent price point.
> 
> The eReader jacket doesn't do it for me specifically because of the containment system for the Kindle--I know it will work well FOR others for the same reason. I'm personally not interested in a cover that requires nearly all of the front of the K2 to be hidden, especially since so many users keep asking for more cases with a "floating" or nearly invisible attachment system. Having the Kindle on the left side also seems odd to me, but in part that's because I'd never end up using a notepad with it.
> 
> Just my .02 worth; it's nice to see additional options for covers being introduced!


Thanks for all the feedback. I hope I can address some of the points brought up on this thread:
1) I would like to explain why the unit is housed in the left side of this case.
Most people are right handed. By housing the kindle in the left side and holding it with the left hand, it is easier to use the right hand to write something in the notepad or navigate the keyboard or buttons. 
The downside is that the design won't benefit left handed people as much as right handed people. However, we do intend to produce another version of the case that has the Kindle housed in the right side of the case. 
2) The housing design ( rather than the 4 corner strap ) for the MaxGuard eReader Jacket provides a more secure way to lock the kindle in the jacket and also maximizes the protection to the surface area without impairing access to the functionality of Kindle 2. We thought this was a better design.
3) For the WaterGuard Waterproof Case, we are quite encouraged by the feedback from this community. Indeed, the case is designed specifically for Kindle 2 and provides a tailor-made pocket to house the Kindle 2. For the postage issue raised, we are asking our technicians to look into implementing the USPS real time shipping tool so that buyers can decide what mailing service they want to use and pay the rate for the service rendered. This might take a little bit time. I will update this once this is done.
Hope this addresses the feedback we received. Thanks again and have a good night.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kevin, thanks for reading the Boards and listening to the concerns.  I can tell you that you will get very dedicated customers who love to give referrals.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Bravo, Kevin, for your prompt responses to the issues/questions on this board.  As a (minority!) lefty, I look forward to your case with the Kindle on the right.  I am already planning to buy waterproof case for poolside reading this summer.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you! I just ordered the waterproof case. It will come in handy this summer.

Melissa


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I like the idea of the waterproof one..

especially if it comes with the boat 










And submersible to 12 feet should work for bathtub reading.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I ordered..


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

>>And submersible to 12 feet should work for bathtub reading.

hmmm... but can I sit at the bottom of the pool where the kids can't find me?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

dixielogs said:


> >>And submersible to 12 feet should work for bathtub reading.
> 
> hmmm... but can I sit at the bottom of the pool where the kids can't find me?


Will there be enough light to read by at 12 feet?


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

I ordered the Waterguard case. Beach and pool season is on it's way...

TrendyDigital WaterGuard Waterproof Case for Kindle 2


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just ordered one for my daughter and I for our vacation at the river this summer. I was worried about taking it by the river. I'm not to worried that I would drop it in, but with all of the grandkids getting in and out and then coming over dripping I'll feel better with some protection. This looks perfect.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

A question regarding the MaxGuard eReader Jacket -- for Kevin or any who own one.
Iis there any covering over the screen and keyboard?  
Its difficult to tell from the pictures if there's any sort of plastic film or cover in the "sure-fit compartment" or whether the compartment works by just the outer casing and "straps".

Thanks


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I just ordered one from Amazon:

*TrendyDigital WaterGuard Waterproof Case for Kindle 2*

It will come in handy not only for reading in the tub, but also for when I'm in the kitchen and viewing recipes on my Kindle


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> A question regarding the MaxGuard eReader Jacket -- for Kevin or any who own one.
> Iis there any covering over the screen and keyboard?
> Its difficult to tell from the pictures if there's any sort of plastic film or cover in the "sure-fit compartment" or whether the compartment works by just the outer casing and "straps".
> 
> Thanks


For the screen and keyboard, those parts are not covered. 
The unit is slid from the side into the sure-fit compartment and sits very securely inside. 
Hope this is clear.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kevin2088 said:


> For the screen and keyboard, those parts are not covered.
> The unit is slid from the side into the sure-fit compartment and sits very securely inside.
> Hope this is clear.


Sure is thanks! That's good news -- I was really hoping there was nothing covering those areas.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad to see a waterproof case made to fit the Kindle, thank you! I may have to get one of these when I go on vacation.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My Waterproof Waterguard arrived today. It is very easy to slip the Naked (or skinned) K2 into it from the top and there are TWO locking type closures plus snaps so it is VERY secure in the waterproof sleeve.

In order to wake up a sleeping Kindle you do have to open up the top and using the toggle takes some practice, but using the next page, etc buttons is quite easy, so I'm happy with it. I had no trouble reading through the dlear plastic.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the concept. Will get one soon.


----------



## katpiper (Apr 22, 2009)

Woo Hoo! I just joined this board in the hopes of finding a waterproof case for my K2 and found this one right away! Now I can read on a float in my pool this summer (if summer ever really gets here!) and not worry about my Kindle. Thanks!! I'm gonna order one of these waterguard cases right away!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Kevin,

I like the idea of the maxguard cover. Both for the light weight and the overall look. I actually like the idea of a leather like skin covering most of the kindle. I was wondering though if down the road you plan to add more colors ?


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I like the idea of the maxguard cover. Both for the light weight and the overall look. I actually like the idea of a leather like skin covering most of the kindle. I was wondering though if down the road you plan to add more colors ?


We are indeed thinking about other colors down the road. Here is a question for you. If the cover is a in a pink or other colors, should the sure-fit compartment have the same matching color or should it be still black? The black frame seems to enhance the contrast of the screen. That is why I have this question.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I think black is a good border for the screen. And would go well with other colors . So maybe the outside of the case a different color (blue hopefully !) and black on the inside.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I got mine today for the K1 and really like it. It fits perfectly and seems very secure.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Kevin2088 said:


> We are indeed thinking about other colors down the road. Here is a question for you. If the cover is a in a pink or other colors, should the sure-fit compartment have the same matching color or should it be still black? The black frame seems to enhance the contrast of the screen. That is why I have this question.


Another plus to keeping the interior black--it will stay much cleaner looking. Over & over I've seen complaints about M-Edge's light grey interior looking dirty after a few months' use.

However, the contrast with a light color such as pink against a black interior might be a little much for some. Definitely get a number of opinions on this one.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I got mine today for the K1 and really like it. It fits perfectly and seems very secure.


Is it the one with the purple border on Amazon? How does it close? The picture makes it look like the top just folds over & you press a couple of buttons, but I am sure there is more to it than that......also, is there a size difference between the one for a K2, & the one for a K1? 
Thanks for your help.
kjn


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought straight from Tendy Digital and it has a blue border. It has a black top. It has two ziplocks and then folds over and there are two black strips that snap into each other. I'll do a picture layout for you.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here you go. It has a strap that you can put over your neck as well. As for size, I don't have a K2 so I really don't know.

Kindle in the cover









Double row of ziplocks









Snaps









Completely closed


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

How hard is it to use the thumbwheel? Looks like it would be as difficult as it is in the dry-tec bag. Better fit, though.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the idea of pink.  And it fits the K1; awesome.  I did not realize that.  
Kevin, thanks so much for listening and responding to K owner needs.  
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

intinst said:


> How hard is it to use the thumbwheel? Looks like it would be as difficult as it is in the dry-tec bag. Better fit, though.


I tried and I was unable to use the thumbwheel. Everything else is easy. For me that will work. I will be reading and as long as the next page and prev page work, I'm ok with that. I will just take it out if I need to change books.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

That's what I thought. It is what I do with the dry-tec bag as well. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It also comes with a bag to store it.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you Kathy for the explanation & photos. I went to trendy digital & ordered one........I appreciate your help  
kjn


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are our Amazon affiliate links for these TrendyDigital products:

TrendyDigital WaterGuard Waterproof Case for Kindle 2



TrendyDigital WaterGuard Waterproof Case for Kindle, Purple Border



TrendyDigital MaxGuard Leather Cover for Amazon Kindle 2, Black


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought one yesterday in anticipation of my trip to the keys.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

I really like the purple border one. I took my daughter to our small local waterpark the other day and the spray coming off the water playsets worried me even though I was pretty far back. This might back a perfect Mother's Day gift from my significant other.


----------



## baden77 (Feb 22, 2009)

I get the hint.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Here are our Amazon affiliate links for these TrendyDigital products:


I tried to order for the K1, but couldn't find them. I'm about to order one for my new K2 and I'll be sure to use the link.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I tried to order for the K1, but couldn't find them. I'm about to order one for my new K2 and I'll be sure to use the link.


The technical details for the one with purple border say it works for K1 and K2.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

JamieLynn832002 said:


> The technical details for the one with purple border say it works for K1 and K2.


Didn't see that one, but I like the blue better.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Didn't see that one, but I like the blue better.


I think someone had the blue one for their Kindle 1 and it worked fine.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I ordered from Trendy Digital directly b/c when I looked it up through Amazon, I could only find the one with the purple border that says it's for the K1 & K2.........the site has the blue border one specifically for the K1, (so it says, but I don't know what the difference is between the 2 of them). I ordered it Saturday & it was in my mail box today........tested it & it works great. 
kjn
Sorry Harvey, I didn't use the Amazon link that time!


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just to clarify and confirm.The waterproof cases ( both the blue and purple border) work for K1 and K2.  The K1 is a little shorter than K2, but thicker than K2.  These two factors cancel each other out.  So the waterproof cases work fine for both.  For the MaxGuard Leather Cover, it works only with K2 version. Please note that. Thanks.


----------



## Lady Layla (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey!  I'd just like to remind those who've purchased and really LIKED (or not liked) their waterproof cases to please go back on to Amazon's site and give the appropriate stars.  I noticed on the purple one there were 5 stars but on the blue there were only 3 stars and before I came to this board I was considering purchasing another brand because I didn't have the benefit of all the cool people here and their experiences.  

I don't work for any vendor or anything like that just want people who don't have the benefit of wonderful people like you, to know the best things to buy, that's all.

Thanks!


----------



## Lcky24 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ordered one in purple...thought that since it's finally getting towards summer I might want to upgrade from a ziplock bag! Can't wait to read out in the pool with it!


----------

